# Reaper



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it easy to use? I am looking for something to use just at home to record a few tracks over backing track and maybe a wee bit more. An attempt to set up a small and simple at home recording unit a couple of years ago using audacity and Ubuntu and ran out of steam very quickly due to problems getting it running. I will now be using Windows 7 and a fairly robust PC. Also, any good suggestions for a simple USB audio interface. $100 +/- ? Thanks


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Is it easy to use? I am looking for something to use just at home to record a few tracks over backing track and maybe a wee bit more. An attempt to set up a small and simple at home recording unit a couple of years ago using audacity and Ubuntu and ran out of steam very quickly due to problems getting it running. I will now be using Windows 7 and a fairly robust PC. Also, any good suggestions for a simple USB audio interface. $100 +/- ? Thanks


While I have played around with Reaper a bit, I would say that if you are new to DAW software, there is quite a learning curve no matter who you go with. 
I just replaced my old interface with a new Steinberg U22, which comes with a lite, but fully functional (according to the blurb anyways) version of Cubase. It was $149.00 and is a great unit for a home setup and mobile recording. I use Cubase myself, and like it a lot. I remember many hours of frustration long, long ago, trying to make everything see everything else, but these days, it seems that it's much easier to get started. And take advantage of the many Youtube tutorials out there...A great source. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Reaper is free for 30 days to try out. & $60 to buy!
I'm new to DAW & I have a m-audio interface I bought S/H for $40.
It is difficult at first, but their forums are full of first timers & good answers if you get stuck.
(Look at me, poster boy for Reaper!) Pick up a cheap interface & give it a try, can't hurt.
I had a few of the Protools Le & Cubase lite that I found REALLY hard to open new projects in, Reaper was a bit easier IMO.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

As already said, Reaper takes a bit of learning at the beginning, but once you get the hang of it, it becomes easy to use. What I've been doing lately is creating a template for whatever I need. For instance, for band rehearsal, I have a template that uses 8 channels which corresponds to the mics I have setup, 4 mics for drums, one for vocals and one for guitar, a DI each for the bass and keys. I also have a template just for my guitar and vocals which I use when my singer and I write music together.

Give it a try and as already mentioned, check out the forums or if you get stuck, try to google it and you'll most probably going to get the answer you need.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Reaper is free for 30 days to try out. & $60 to buy!


Actually bzrkrage they've upped the demo time to 60 days awhile back. Robert, I also agree with Chito, setting up a template makes things a lot easier. As far as audio interfaces go, I don't know of too many for $100.00 or less but you can always check out Kijiji or Craigslist for a decent used one. I have an Edirol UA-25 which I bought new several years ago but it cost me over $200.00 at the time. If you want to check this out here's a link to the Long and McQuade website that has USB audio interfaces for $100.00 or less: http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=departments&DepartmentsID=118&PriceRangeFilter=50-100


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Although most DAWS operate in a similar fashion they all require a bit of an effort to work through the learning curve to become comfortable and productive. One of the greatest aids to this is the support of seasoned users who will take some time to help a newbie without humiliating them. For the most part, the Reaper on-line forum is a very friendly and open space. 

A quick google search will reveal several youtube videos covering many of the features. There are also some excellent on-line video courses that can help kick start the process. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJlP8xSbIU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJlP8xSbIU (recommended)

http://www.groove3.com/str/reaper-4-explained.html (highly recommended!)

One of the greatest strengths of Reaper is the ability to customize it, but heavy customization can also lead to confusion so I would resist the urge to change much until you are comfortable with the program basics.

Although Reaper is one of the least expensive products available it can do as much or more as many of its very expensive competitors. I started using it as my main DAW about 5 years ago (I have Protools, Cubase, Studio One, Adobe Audition, Waveosaur, Audacity, Harrison Mixbus (all legit) loaded on my machines for client use) and rarely have to go to another program for a feature it doesn't have. ***Full disclosure*** I do use Audition as an embedded destructive editor simply because I have such a long history with it and can perform those tasks much quicker than with Reaper.

Don't be put off by the low price!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not well versed in the use of DAWs, but I used to do recording when it when from a console to a tape and Reaper is pretty much that easy if you're not looking to do more than guitars and vocals. The basics, once you load ASIO for all and the driver for your interface, are pretty easy to master. If you can hit record you can do it. The native effects are very good, intuitive and include many useful presets that you really don't need to mess with much. I'm of the opinion that the less you need to do in "post" the better, so things like mic technique for vocals and guitar are part of the learning curve, but that's the same for any DAW.

As ronmac says it is a full featured DAW, it has all kinds of functionality for advanced users too, so if you get there you're still fine with the DAW you've got. They have a great pdf manual that goes along with it. RTFM and you're good to go.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

reaper..if just recording loops...shouldn't be hard to do...i picked it up easily...i'm about to try out an older version of cubase, but i think i may stay with reaper...

for an interface...i picked up a tascam ul122 on kijiji for $50 3or4 yrs ago...works good...i can't complain...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Reaper is a great app, and bravo for such a reasonable price. I use it for streaming live shows to the internet.

Be aware tho, there is WAY more stuff in there than you'll ever need. Be prepared for some serious head scratching no matter what DAW you start out on. The apps are NOT Microsoft Word, lol.

With time you'll get the hang of it.

On the interface front - don't skimp on ins and outs. You'll very likely want more than you anticipate as you go along.

I ended up with a Mackie ProFX 8, which is not really a recording mixer at all, but it works well for sending live sound to a PC to be mp3 encoded and streamed to the net. It's got enough useful stuff to do what I need, and the USB interface is built in.

Be very careful about how the USB interface works on anything you're buying. Lots of many-input devices (like my Mackie) only send a single stereo pair through USB to the computer. If you need something different (like 8 separate channels sent to the PC individually) you'll need to hunt down something that has that particular capability. Don't assume, you'll likely be wrong.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Been using it for over a year. No complaints and my son gave me a quick overview and I use it to record my sequenced tracks onto my MacBook. Works fine but I have not explored all the functions. Use a Yamaha interface that I bought used and it does the job.


----------

